
Ask HN: What is a simple tool for asking for emails from users - doshh
I just launched a very small public tool and I wanted to ask users if they want updates on future projects. What sort of tool could I use to achieve this?<p>I am aware of tools such as mailchimp but are there any very simple ones? (free of course)
======
iDemonix
I use Sendy, it costs a license fee (one-off) and then AWS fees which amount
to a few dollars a month for my 5k sub list.

Of course it means you need to setup Sendy. I was going to setup as Sendy as a
Service business, but most of the money would be paying license costs for
software I could easily build with enough time, so I canned the idea and
focussed on other projects.

------
rwieruch
That's my favorite:
[https://www.getrevue.co/pricing](https://www.getrevue.co/pricing)

It's simplistic and doesn't have all the features that MailChimp offers, but
it is way more intuitiv and cheaper once your audience scales.

------
ahazred8ta
TinyLetter from mailchimp is free for up to 5000 subscribers, and very simple.
[http://tinyletter.com/site/about/](http://tinyletter.com/site/about/)

------
minhajuddin
You could [https://getsimpleform.com/](https://getsimpleform.com/) which gives
you an endpoint which will store the form submissions and send you a
notification whenever someone submits. Full Disclaimer: I built it.

~~~
doshh
cool ill check it out

